# New to Diving!!!



## King Mike (Apr 15, 2008)

Is therecan t anyone out there who ake me and do a couple of dives? ive just finished the open water course and want to go diving!!! I just want someone who can ensure im doing everything right even though i did everything perfect in the class. I guess i just want to do a couple closer to shore dives until i get more comfortable. Can anyone help??OR tell me someone who can? willing to split gas and anything else~! thanks Mike


----------



## SCUBA Junkie (Oct 2, 2007)

Welcome to the addiction we know as SCUBA. I'm sure you will no trouble finding plenty of folks to get you going, and I will be happy to have you along when there is a spot on the boat. Keep your eyes on the forum for need a crew posts, and enjoy yourself.


----------



## King Mike (Apr 15, 2008)

Thanks! I'm sure someone will help me! Im off every other weekend and atleast twice during every week so my schedule is open just need to get out there!


----------



## dkdiver (Oct 15, 2007)

Welcome Mike, this is the right place to find a ride. Just keep your eyes peeled. Where in town are you located?


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Welcome to the mind altering madness.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Welcome to the madness and addiction known as diving. I try to get out as much as I can. Which is not as much as want unfortunately. I often post when I need someone to get out with me. Just keep a close eye on the forum for when someone posts that they need someone to split expenses. You can also post that you are available etc... Hope to see you out there sometime. 

A good way to get more comfortable with your gear etc... with great supervision is to get out with some of the class dives from MBT. You can tag along to any of their shore dives or dives at the springs free. Rich (spearfisher on here)or any of the other instructors will be glad to give you some advice while you are there too. I did this when I first started. And it gave me a lot of confidence going out on my first boat/gulf dive. It allowed me to dial in my gear and getmy weights right etc...And now I just can't stop diving and enjoying the underwater world.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Welcome Kng Mike! As has been said, plenty of people going out, and you will have no problem finding a way out.

It seems from reading your post though that you are not just looking for a ride out, but someone to stick by ya, and make sure everything is cool since your new...I got to give you a big :bowdown for that one. Smart move. If you do find a ride out, make sure and let them know that you are wanting to buddy dive. A lot of the guys on here just bail as soon as they hit the water, and don't really follow the whole buddy system that was taught in class. You are making the right desision though during your first dives.

I try to get out often too, and will kepp you in mind. But definately watch the forum daily for scuba trips going out. A lot of good people on here. DKdiver was my instructor, Spearfisher was my Nitrox instructor, and SCUBA Junkie was one of the ones nice enough to take me out when I was brand new, just like you. 

You are just gonna love diving dude.:toast


----------



## King Mike (Apr 15, 2008)

I appreciate it! thanks for all the advise... I also love fishing so i plan on spear fishing at some point. i guess once i get a couple of more dives under my belt! anyway if anyone is going out just let me know and i'll watch the forum! thanks


----------



## King Mike (Apr 15, 2008)

Oh ya and i live in crestview but if it involves going diving or fishing im willing to drive wherever!


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

> *King Mike (6/8/2008)*I also love fishing so i plan on spear fishing at some point. i guess once i get a couple of more dives under my belt!


That's a good idea, also. Some people jump right into spearfishing right away, but I waited a while. I didn't start spearfishing until I had almost 20 dives logged. It's a good idea to get a little experience, and grow a little more comfortable with diving before task loading with activities such as spearfishing.

But, when you shoot your first fish, you will probably be hooked for life like the rest of us.


----------



## dkdiver (Oct 15, 2007)

Hey Mike,

When H2Arman comes on, he lives in Crestview and dives a lot. He is a little wacko at times :moon from the nitrogen but a good, safe diver and goes on short trips out of Destin a lot.


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

Being that you are in Crestview, one great place to get some diving in right off the bat would be down the road at Vortex Springs. It wouldn't be too far of a drive for you down to Ponce De Leon. The other option would be to catch the Midbay Bridge to Destin and dive the Destin Jetties. Other than that, keep an eye on the forum. During the summer (with gas at $4.00/gallon) people are always looking for people tosplit gas with.I try to post where we are going diving with the class on Saturdays and Sundays. We generally will make a shore dive, or head over to Ft. Pickens in the boat. You are always welcome to tag along with us. 

Rich


----------



## King Mike (Apr 15, 2008)

yea i know armando i just have to get him to take me out! i see him all the time i just need to ask him!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

:doh Oh man...you already have been affected by the ctrazy cuban!!!!


----------



## jaceboat (May 5, 2008)

> I also love fishing so i plan on spear fishing at some point. i guess once i get a couple of more dives under my belt!




thats a very good idea. i jumped right in on my second dive. i really regret that now. because i am not that experienced and i would probably be a better diver if i had worked more on buoyancy and other things. 





> But, when you shoot your first fish, you will probably be hooked for life like the rest of us.




thats the problem i shot my first fish and then i was hooked and expect to bring a pole or gun down every dive. i think i will probably lay off though and work more on diving skills.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

King Mike: My son in law just got certified and would also like some simple dive time experience just to get used to the surroundings and equiptment. I am going to take him out of Destin in the next week or so.


----------



## King Mike (Apr 15, 2008)

Destin is where i always fish out of so if you have room i'd be more then happy to split any costs!


----------

